# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  FORUM akan membuka LAPAK untuk para Dealer

## Robby Iwan

Menanggapi usulan dari beberapa member , FORUM dalam waktu dekat akan membuat dan membuka LAPAK (thread khusus) untuk para dealer atau penjual yang mana dalam lapak tersebut dealer atau penjual akan menjadi Moderator-nya.

Bagi yang berminat dapat menghubungi admin atau posting disini..

----------


## Y4m1n

Ide bagus om, bakalan seru nih......
Saran saya dlm forum jualan ini, di cntumkan harga koi yg di jual jd main terbuka gitu jangan main belakang.....hehehe.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Akhirnya..... selamat ya semoga bisa terealisasi secepatnya....
Pemberian Lapak ini bertujuan agar para dealer/agen dapat mengelola portofolio produk secara terorganisir, membangun komunikasi langsung dan terbuka dengan klien yang notabene berada di forum ini, mengelola komplain secara efektif dan membangun standar pelayanan melalui benchmarking. Dealer/Agen dapat mengelola sendiri kegiatan GO, KC, lelang, jual, apresiasi dan lain sebagainya. Dengan demikian KOI's berharap akan tercipta pola hubungan yang sehat antara dealer dan penggemar.

Forum jual beli akan dikembalikan ke semangat awalnya sebagai ruang bagi para penggemar koi untuk melakukan pertukaran koleksi dengan berbagai alasan: bosan, pindah, tutup kolam dan sebagainya.

----------


## Rizal61

> Akhirnya..... selamat ya semoga bisa terealisasi secepatnya....
> Pemberian Lapak ini bertujuan agar para dealer/agen dapat mengelola portofolio produk secara terorganisir, membangun komunikasi langsung dan terbuka dengan klien yang notabene berada di forum ini, mengelola komplain secara efektif dan membangun standar pelayanan melalui benchmarking. Dealer/Agen dapat mengelola sendiri kegiatan GO, KC, lelang, jual, apresiasi dan lain sebagainya. Dengan demikian KOI's berharap akan tercipta pola hubungan yang sehat antara dealer dan penggemar.
> 
> Forum jual beli akan dikembalikan ke semangat awalnya sebagai ruang bagi para penggemar koi untuk melakukan pertukaran koleksi dengan berbagai alasan: bosan, pindah, tutup kolam dan sebagainya.



kalau perlu si dealer juga kasih foto Om... yaaa foto kios nya atau apa gitu... termasuk fasilitas... jadi bukan seperti toko online

MKI termasuk ngga ya? hehehe (ga ada maksud lhooo)

----------


## goensoe

Setuju pak Robby Iwan, semoga forum ini bisa lebih ramai dan lebih bermanfaat

----------


## koituren

-menyimak-

----------


## benny

> Ide bagus om, bakalan seru nih......
> Saran saya dlm forum jualan ini, di cntumkan harga koi yg di jual jd main terbuka gitu jangan main belakang.....hehehe.....


 Setuju, om Y4m1n...kayanya bakal seru,deh...& semoga bisa memberikan kepuasan bagi semua anggota forum ini.

----------


## grinkz01

> Akhirnya..... selamat ya semoga bisa terealisasi secepatnya....
> Pemberian Lapak ini bertujuan agar para dealer/agen dapat mengelola portofolio produk secara terorganisir, membangun komunikasi langsung dan terbuka dengan klien yang notabene berada di forum ini, mengelola komplain secara efektif dan membangun standar pelayanan melalui benchmarking. Dealer/Agen dapat mengelola sendiri kegiatan GO, KC, lelang, jual, apresiasi dan lain sebagainya. Dengan demikian KOI's berharap akan tercipta pola hubungan yang sehat antara dealer dan penggemar.
> 
> Forum jual beli akan dikembalikan ke semangat awalnya sebagai ruang bagi para penggemar koi untuk melakukan pertukaran koleksi dengan berbagai alasan: bosan, pindah, tutup kolam dan sebagainya.


Ide bagus....nyambung dg thread apre harga koi jg....tapi krn dilakukan di area ruang tertutup alias lapak2 dealer tsb maka ya gpp mau apre harga...

----------


## Glenardo

Asik, forum rakyat penuh dengan kebebasan...

----------


## laukkoi

> Asik, forum rakyat penuh dengan kebebasan...


Lapak Republik Gading Koi kayaknya siap di-launch .... 
Om Glen ... Lanjutkan .....  ::

----------


## Jusri

Ayo Om Glen biar jadi yg pertamaxx buka lapak  ::

----------


## Tjendra

Permisi...kalau utk promosi produk bisa dimana yah?...apakah di lapak ini bisa...!

----------


## este

Persyaratan buka lapak bagaimana om moderator ?  ^^

----------


## Robby Iwan

Untuk promosi bisa banget, kan moderatornya dealer sendiri...

Utk persyaratan yg pasti harus member kois..dan mendaftar ke admin

----------


## bolukukus

Mau ikutan daftar juga om ::

----------


## gita_koi

Wah ditunggu lapak merakyatnya om... Pasti koi-nya cakep2...

----------


## bintangkoi

ikuuuuuut................kapan mulainya pak...

----------


## PutNus

LAPAK BUAT DEALER...? Bagaimana buat Breeder yang mau jual produknya Broo?
Truss........Kapan mulainya Pak...?

----------


## showa

sepertinya kalo abah yg mulai siapa yg mau larang...........?, hahahahahaha

----------


## Nicothob

> Menanggapi usulan dari beberapa member , FORUM dalam waktu dekat akan membuat dan membuka LAPAK (thread khusus) untuk para dealer atau penjual yang mana dalam lapak tersebut dealer atau penjual akan menjadi Moderator-nya.
> 
> Bagi yang berminat dapat menghubungi admin atau posting disini..



Om, sy mau ikut daftar lapak dong, sy petrus dr MyKoi Jkt

----------

